# fat Chance 1987 tandem



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

This frame was in almost mint condition and has been fully restored with new decals. It has Campy Centaur gears, front brake and brake levers, Euclid U-brakes, Phil hubs and captain BB, Cook Bros. tandem cranks and stoker BB spindle, Salsa stems, QRs and chainrings, IRD seatposts, Brooks seats, Ritchey handlebars, Velocity Aeroheat 40h rims, Wheelsmith spokes, Specialized tires and cages and non-period correct Time Gripper pedals. The color was called candy apple red and had a beautiful shine in sunlight. It rides like a dream: extremely stable and lots of fun! More here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627029276287/with/5919038664/


----------



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

Okay, that thing is sweet!
Really nicely done, and glad to hear that you're riding it, and not just gawking at it.


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

If you ride it, you can gawk at the same time ;-)


----------



## BikeBreakingJake (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice ride!!


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Clean. 

So whats the story? Wait, is that original paint?


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow very Nice!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Spikes, can you post that up in vrc if you haven't already? Lots of people would drool over it. Nice one!


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks all! Yes, the paint is original. It's called Candy Red Apple or something like that and it is stunning in sunlight. I'm sorry but I don't know what arc is. I would post if I knew.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Holy molly! That's a beaut.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Spikes said:


> I'm sorry but I don't know what arc is. I would post if I knew.


VRC is Vintage, Retro, Classic forum here at MTBR. Re-post this same thread at VRC and sit back to enjoy the standing ovation.

PS: awesome bike. love that twin set of Cooks dogbones.


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

Here's one for sale on CL: https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/d/fat-chance-tandem/6446642951.html


----------

